
Submit k3s for inclusion to CNCF as a sandbox project - darren0
https://github.com/cncf/toc/pull/447
======
mst
Is there a decent summary of the various k8s derivatives/distributions/etc.
anywhere? I'm aware of k3s and micro-k8s and I know there are others I've
forgotten and a "here's which one to consider using for what" that none of the
maintainers hate would be helpful but I've completely failed to find it if it
already exists.

~~~
captn3m0
Not a summary, but the CNFC landscape has the relevant links:

Platform - Certified Kubernetes - Installer (19)[0]

Platform - Certified Kubernetes - Hosted (45) [1]

Platform - Certified Kubernetes - Distribution (61)[2]

Even if you ignore the hosted offerings, that's still 80 different ways to
install or setup a certified kubernetes cluster.

[0]: [https://landscape.cncf.io/category=certified-kubernetes-
inst...](https://landscape.cncf.io/category=certified-kubernetes-
installer&format=card-mode&grouping=category)

[1]: [https://landscape.cncf.io/category=certified-kubernetes-
host...](https://landscape.cncf.io/category=certified-kubernetes-
hosted&format=card-mode&grouping=category)

[2]: [https://landscape.cncf.io/category=certified-kubernetes-
dist...](https://landscape.cncf.io/category=certified-kubernetes-
distribution&format=card-mode&grouping=category)

------
Aqua_Geek
> We wanted an installation of Kubernetes that was half the size in terms of
> memory footprint. Kubernetes is a 10 letter word stylized as k8s. So
> something half as big as Kubernetes would be a 5 letter word stylized as
> k3s. There is no long form of k3s and no official pronunciation.

Am I the only one who is tired of all these shorthand names?

~~~
riffic
Am I the only one who is tired of all these red bicycle sheds?

